
Guy Just Found a Faster Way to Multiply - egfx
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a29514208/faster-way-multiply/
======
Someone
_”Harvey picks the example of 314 multiplied by 159”_

Nice way to pick an example :-) I guess his second example would be 271
multiplied by 828.

Paper at [https://hal.archives-
ouvertes.fr/hal-02070778/document](https://hal.archives-
ouvertes.fr/hal-02070778/document)

